# Kabal of Shattered Hope/Cult of Red Grief - Shadowfanes Dark Eldar



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

So, I've been at the army Painting Challenge for a few months now, so I thought I may as well start a project log of the army involved, since i now have a few pics to actually put up!

A few words before I do - I'll probably just post finished pics in here, unless I'm a bit stuck on something, in which case I cant think of better people to suggest something inspiring than the posters who lurk around the Painting forums 
That, obviously, will no doubt mean just one or two pics a month (unless i finish stuff early in a month, in which case I'll work on something extra for the rest of the month)

First up, my archon, his Incubi, a Wych squad, and a random Kabalite raider (I painted this up as an extra, so as yet it has no passengers...)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not bad shadow, though I beat you to the whole green armor DE, (see my project log for mine, obvously) should be interesting to see another green armored DE player, even if your just useing the scheme from the book


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Heh - these are both actually original colour schemes I used on one of my first gen dark eldar (about 7 years ago), so as far as I'm concerned, GWs used one of my schemes! 
*edit* thats not entirely true - the wych cult is a long running scheme I've used - the kabalite one is a modification of one, based on the fact that I havent painted green for a while, so GW could have come up with that one first


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, we're nearly at the start of April, and so I've decided what I'm going to paint for that month and taken the "before" picture - a squad of Reavers.
However, since its not April yet, and I'm bored, I've undercoated Lelith and gotten started on a Wyvh cult Raider too (pics below) - I'll try and update every couple days, but that very much depends on what work have me doing!


----------

